# When to stop getting up during the night?



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

As of now I take Ludo outside right before bed (at 11:00), set my alarm and take him out once between 3 am - 4 am, and then my husband takes him out when he wakes up around 6:30 am (on the weekends this becomes more like 8:30 am). At this point Ludo will potty and poo right away when I take him outside during the middle of the night and then I take him right back in to go back to sleep.

I'm not sure how much longer to do this for though. I know lots of people never take their puppies out at night, but since he is going to the bathroom when I do so, I feel like I should. Is there a certain age or sort of sign that you can stop taking them out at night?

He never whines to be let out, I just set my alarm to make sure he is taken out. He is a little over 9 weeks old. I don't mind doing it too much, it just makes me tired throughout the week and I am hoping I can stop soon.

Thanks!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

If he isnt whining i would leave him and see how long he will sleep for after the 11pm toilet time.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Whilst last night was our first night with the boys our 'routine' was the same - bed at 11.30ish after loo stop then I took then out just after 3 - then all quiet until 8.30. 

I'm very 'happy' to do this for a while but hope it doesn't last forever!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I woudlnt set the alarm, if you do I think you are setting yourself up for a proper routine. Lady was a bit older than your pup when we got her. we had to take her out in the night for the first few if I recall corectly. then we left her, two messy crates in the night, and then nothing dry crate all night.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

We let Frankie sleep in our bed. He has never had an accident in bed. (Well, other than the time Meghan gave him chicken broth mixed with his water because he had runny poo and we thought he might be dehydrated. He wined while he peed because he didn't want to do it but couldn't hold it. It was so sad!) But from night 1, he slept from 11-6:30. 

I'd agree with the routine thing. I would say don't set the alarm and see what happens. If you have to wake up because Ludo has to potty, then do it. If he is fine, then job well done!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Sumes said:


> Whilst last night was our first night with the boys our 'routine' was the same - bed at 11.30ish after loo stop then I took then out just after 3 - then all quiet until 8.30.
> 
> I'm very 'happy' to do this for a while but hope it doesn't last forever!


In fairness to the boys they did 'ask' to go out at 3.30am which is why we took them out, (and they both went too) and they did settle straight back to sleep again, which we were really pleased with. Tonight we are going to plug in the baby monitor and keep an ear out.....IF they ask to go out again, then we'll take them, if not we'll see how they do.  I don't think I'd set an alarm/wake them to go out though.


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

rellek said:


> As of now I take Ludo outside right before bed (at 11:00), set my alarm and take him out once between 3 am - 4 am, and then my husband takes him out when he wakes up around 6:30 am (on the weekends this becomes more like 8:30 am). At this point Ludo will potty and poo right away when I take him outside during the middle of the night and then I take him right back in to go back to sleep.
> 
> I'm not sure how much longer to do this for though. I know lots of people never take their puppies out at night, but since he is going to the bathroom when I do so, I feel like I should. Is there a certain age or sort of sign that you can stop taking them out at night?
> 
> ...


We used to set an alarm at about 3/4am to let Pip out & continued this until she was about 12 weeks old. But to be honest she had started to not always go to the toilet at this time so we possibly could've stopped it sooner. It worked for us because it meant she didn't cry & learn the habit that we would go to her if she fussed. You've just got to do what works for you & it won't last forever getting up in the night. x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I used to just put paper down for Max (no crate for us). He went on the paper for about three weeks. He very quickly stopped with the number 2s. Wee took a little longer. I gave up with the paper when he decided ripping it to shreds was a great game! Since when he held it until we let him out. We never got up to him.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Never got up in the night with George, he slept from day one in our bedroom. We would go to bed between 11 and 12 then get up about 5.30 to 6 he was only wet on the first two nights. He soon learnt to paw at the side of the bed though as I would then lift him up and he would settle back down with us. I love cockapoo cuddles x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I did the same as Diana, I never got up in the night. There is nothing like cockapoo cuddles first thing in the morning!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Got up the past three nights between 2-3 AM but last night I didn't hear them - must have slept through - and one of them had gone to toilet in the crate - I must admit that I felt bad his morning after we were doing so well.
Going to see what happens tonight but thinking about going down the alarm route for a while just to make sure they're OK.
(We've only just got child 3 in his own bed so don't want to swap him for our new boys!)


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm pleased to report that the boys have slept through for the past three nights just waking about 30 mins earlier than they were when I had to get up in the night.
Hope it continues!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great progress.. They will learn to hold it.


----------

